# Good Quality Optics



## BillCreer

These seems good prices for some high quality optics............................

http://news.olympus-imaging.eu/ov?mailing=ZEDUH7D-TE614OS&m2u=ZJYKUBB-ZEDUH7D-WQS7KB


----------



## gaspode

Hi Bill

Which ones are you referring to?

The first two on the list don't appear anything special, the third and fourth use BAK4 prisms so should be reasonable but none of them seem to use ED glass which is what I'd expect for top performing bins these days.

Having said that, the prices are very reasonable, need to try them really to judge the performance.


----------



## BillCreer

gaspode said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Which ones are you referring to?
> 
> The first two on the list don't appear anything special, the third and fourth use BAK4 prisms so should be reasonable but none of them seem to use ED glass which is what I'd expect for top performing bins these days.
> 
> Having said that, the prices are very reasonable, need to try them really to judge the performance.


Yes it is the last set that took my eye and I think ED glass, for that spec of binos, would cost four times as much.

I have an old set of Olympus binos that are a copy some roof top prism Zeiss 8x30s and they are superb.

Good company Olympus.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Bill

Yes, the last set look good value.

I've got some 1980s 10x40 Zeiss roof prism's, they're good - but I prefer a modern pair of Opticron roof prisms for everyday use, the close focus is much better (about 2m) and the image is slightly brighter.

I've also got a Hawke scope that has BAK4 prisms and ED glass - awesome performance but very heavy.


----------



## 96299

Zeiss Conquests - awesome bins if money is no object. Right up there with the Alpha top guns. 8) 

Steve


----------



## BillCreer

gaspode said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Yes, the last set look good value.
> 
> I've got some 1980s 10x40 Zeiss roof prism's, they're good - but I prefer a modern pair of Opticron roof prisms for everyday use, the close focus is much better (about 2m) and the image is slightly brighter.
> 
> I've also got a Hawke scope that has BAK4 prisms and ED glass - awesome performance but very heavy.


I have a Swarovski 65 with HD glass that's gathering dust somewhere in the house. Don't have time these days, with two dogs, to do any bird watching.

Must get it on ebay with rest of the collection. Shame.

I have some ordinary Leica sets and it's hard to believe that they could improve the image quality with ED/HD glass.

I went on a course to Leica in Milton Keys a few years ago in Milton Keynes and they handed round billets of different glass they use for primary lenses. The one that impressed me most was the one with a high lead content (that they can't / don't use any more) it was incredibly heavy and explains the weight of older optics.


----------



## TheSheriff

Great topic, only last Sunday I was preparing to take the plunge and treat myself. 

The wife has a pair of West German Ziess but a bit out of my league.

At the RSPB shop at Lake Vyrnwy was very tempted by their own make 10x42 HDX @ £ 699.00 said I'd think about it over a coffee but eventually decided to do so more research before letting go of my cash.

Any recommendations for 10x42 would be very gratefully rec'd.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## 96299

TheSheriff said:


> Great topic, only last Sunday I was preparing to take the plunge and treat myself.
> 
> The wife has a pair of West German Ziess but a bit out of my league.
> 
> At the RSPB shop at Lake Vyrnwy was very tempted by their own make 10x42 HDX @ £ 699.00 said I'd think about it over a coffee but eventually decided to do so more research before letting go of my cash.
> 
> Any recommendations for 10x42 would be very gratefully rec'd.
> 
> Cheers, Dave.


"Zeiss Conquests - awesome bins if money is no object. Right up there with the Alpha top guns."

These are my recommendation. Unbelievable quality optics, and right on your money budget. I have the 10x42's and don't regret them for one moment. Go try a pair and you'll see what I mean.

Also look at www.birdforum.net and go to forums - Binoculars - Zeiss, and read the reviews.

Steve


----------



## TheSheriff

Thanks for the recommendation.

Just been reading up on the the Zeiss Conquest 29x42 HD and they quote 90% light transmission. The RSPB HDX was quoting 95% How important is this figure ? Would have though Zeiss would not have beaten by the RSPB own brand.

Please excuse my ignorance but I dont want to spend my money and get it wrong.

Dave


----------



## 96299

TheSheriff said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Just been reading up on the the Zeiss Conquest 29x42 HD and they quote 90% light transmission. The RSPB HDX was quoting 95% How important is this figure ? Would have though Zeiss would not have beaten by the RSPB own brand.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but I dont want to spend my money and get it wrong.
> 
> Dave


Go to your local RSPB or any nature reserve and take a look at what others are using. I really dont see many RSPB own brands bins out there - go figure. Zeiss, Leica and Swarovski are the main players that I come across.

At the end of the day I suppose it all depends on how much you are going to throw yourself at the hobby. No use spending top dollar if you are only going to go a few times a year.

Steve


----------



## selstrom

TheSheriff said:


> Great topic, only last Sunday I was preparing to take the plunge and treat myself.
> 
> The wife has a pair of West German Ziess but a bit out of my league.
> 
> At the RSPB shop at Lake Vyrnwy was very tempted by their own make 10x42 HDX @ £ 699.00 said I'd think about it over a coffee but eventually decided to do so more research before letting go of my cash.
> 
> Any recommendations for 10x42 would be very gratefully rec'd.
> 
> Cheers, Dave.


Try Focalpoint Optics at http://www.focalpointoptics.com/

Marbury House Farm
Bentleys Farm Lane
Higher Whitley
Warrington
WA4 4QW

They stock all main brands and will let you try them all without any pressure.

I have been using a pair of Opticron DBA 10 X 42 bins for the last 10 years and have no complaints. Chose the over Nikons, Zeiss Leica and Swarovski.


----------



## autostratus

"TheSheriff" said


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Just been reading up on the the Zeiss Conquest 29x42 HD and they quote 90% light transmission. The RSPB HDX was quoting 95% How important is this figure ? Would have though Zeiss would not have beaten by the RSPB own brand.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but I dont want to spend my money and get it wrong.
> 
> Dave


I see you are in Staffordshire.
We've used these people a couple of times and who may be not too far from you for a day out depending on whether you are N Staffs or S Staffs.

Focus Optics Limited, Church Lane, Corley, Coventry, CV7 8BA. Tel: 01676 542476/540501
http://www.focusoptics.eu/focus/about-2/

They have an adjacent nature reserve which you can see/use from the shop to see whether you 'like' a particular piece of kit you may be contemplating buying.
They have been there many years and we were very satisfied with their service although it's some time since we were there.

We just told them how much we were prepared to spend and were given a number of makes to try, all within the price band. Advice was freely given.
They are a reputable dealer who take part exchange so don't discount looking at second hand if you are unsure which is best for you.


----------



## gaspode

> I have been using a pair of Opticron DBA 10 X 42 bins for the last 10 years and have no complaints. Chose the over Nikons, Zeiss Leica and Swarovski.


I'll second that.

Opticron are IMO unbeatable for quality and value for money in mid range bins. You can pay a lot more but you won't get a lot better. It's nice to walk around with a "prestige" brand of bins but most users would never be able to tell the difference unless they read the badge.

On retailers, Sherwoods are by far the best for good advice and high service standards:

http://www.sherwoods-photo.com/opticron_binos/opticron_index_fs.htm


----------



## DABurleigh

If one is venturing out on an activity NEEDING optics, then get the best optics you are willing to pay for, enjoy them and you'll put up with carrying them.

But I'd venture that if optics are an ADJUNCT to an activity, I swear by the tenet that the best camera/ binoculars are the ones you have on you when you can benefit, not the ones sitting at home/ in the van, etc.

Thus when I venture out, I have an amazing Sony camera on my waistband; this is the latest version about to hit the streets:
Sony RX100

and the main reason for posting here, is unless you are going to spend a lot of time looking through binoculars, don't dismiss a monocular. I love to travel and go on walks with a trusty Minox in my pocket:
http://www.sherwoods-photo.com/minox_macroscope/minox_macroscope_fs.htm

Dave


----------



## 96299

gaspode said:


> I have been using a pair of Opticron DBA 10 X 42 bins for the last 10 years and have no complaints. Chose the over Nikons, Zeiss Leica and Swarovski.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that.
> 
> Opticron are IMO unbeatable for quality and value for money in mid range bins. You can pay a lot more but you won't get a lot better. It's nice to walk around with a "prestige" brand of bins but most users would never be able to tell the difference unless they read the badge.
> 
> On retailers, Sherwoods are by far the best for good advice and high service standards:
> 
> http://www.sherwoods-photo.com/opticron_binos/opticron_index_fs.htm
Click to expand...

I'm in no way a fanboy of any one manufacturer but, the only Opticron bin that came even remotely close to the Zeiss Conquest in the price range, was the Opticron Aurora 10x42, and I tried a few I can tell you. It was a very nice bin though I have to admit. The best bet is to get out there and try as many as you can, then take it from there. It's not just about the quality of the glass, everyones face is different also, and they have to be comfortable as part of the overall package.

Steve


----------



## BillCreer

TheSheriff said:


> Great topic, only last Sunday I was preparing to take the plunge and treat myself.
> 
> The wife has a pair of West German Ziess but a bit out of my league.
> 
> At the RSPB shop at Lake Vyrnwy was very tempted by their own make 10x42 HDX @ £ 699.00 said I'd think about it over a coffee but eventually decided to do so more research before letting go of my cash.
> 
> Any recommendations for 10x42 would be very gratefully rec'd.
> 
> Cheers, Dave.


Hi,
The consensus seems to be that the optimum magnification for general use is 8 times. With anything greater "shake" becomes an issue and it would be impossible to see anything through anything magnifying 29 times that was being hand held.

In the £700+ range I don't think there is much to chose between all the main players. It's more down to look, feel and name.

The good thing about the top brands is that they always keep their value. Bit like buying good watches and despite my original post an old pair of Olympus binos will be worth nothing in 5 years time


----------



## nicholsong

I am an ignoramus on this subject (amongst others) and would like to learn more in order to buy a pair for birdwatcing, but also for use at sea, where shake-reduction is useful ( no not the rum stupid\")

I realise the two requirements may end up with two sets of binoculars.

I normally have to take off my vario-focal glasses to use any binoculars to avoid glare onto the glasses\' lenses through the gap with the binoculars.

Where do I start with a basic research of terms and values, preferably with illustrations of what \'Y\' X \'Z\' means?

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh

Good ol\' wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binoculars

Dave


----------



## BillCreer

\\\"nicholsong\\\" said:


> I am an ignoramus on this subject (amongst others) and would like to learn more in order to buy a pair for birdwatcing, but also for use at sea, where shake-reduction is useful ( no not the rum stupid\\\\\\\")
> 
> I realise the two requirements may end up with two sets of binoculars.
> 
> I normally have to take off my vario-focal glasses to use any binoculars to avoid glare onto the glasses\\\\\\\' lenses through the gap with the binoculars.
> 
> Where do I start with a basic research of terms and values, preferably with illustrations of what \\\\\\\'Y\\\\\\\' X \\\\\\\'Z\\\\\\\' means?
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff

It is well worth reading the link provided by Ray.

It is one thing understanding all the technical terms but what experience tells you is that the choice is all about settling on a compromise that best suites you.

I have ended up using a good pair of 8x30s that I bought for my Wife as they do most of the things I want in a package that is not too heavy or big.

I do have bigger and smaller but 8x30s are the ones I pick up and take with me.


----------



## gaspode

> I realise the two requirements may end up with two sets of binoculars.
> 
> I normally have to take off my vario-focal glasses to use any binoculars to avoid glare onto the glasses\\\' lenses through the gap with the binoculars.


Yes, you\'ll need two pair, no real alternative.

For use at sea a good pair of 7x50s porro prisms are ideal, preferably with a built-in compass. This gives you low magnification (7x) but good low light performance (50mm objective lenses). Being only a 7x magnification they\'ll also be better to hold steady on deck. Choose the ones with the widest possible field of view. Waterproof optics will obviously be important.
A few examples here:
http://www.sherwoods-photo.com/opticron_binos/opticron_marine_fs.html

For birding I would choose either 8x42 or 10x42 roof prisms. This gives higher magnification with acceptable brightness but in a lighter framework for carrying around. Close focus is also a good idea as they can then be used for viewing bugs at close quarters.
Have a look at anything on this page:
http://www.sherwoods-photo.com/opticron_binoculars/opticron_binoculars_field.htm

As for using spectacles.
Like you I remove mine when using bins but if you choose a pair with long eye relief you will probably be able to use them OK without removing your specs.

It\'s all down to personal preference really, never buy an expensive pair of bins without trying first, everyone has different perceptions and preferences.


----------



## selstrom

[quote:a80b0fe386=\"BillCreer\"]

Hi,
The consensus seems to be that the optimum magnification for general use is 8 times. With anything greater \"shake\" becomes an issue and it would be impossible to see anything through anything magnifying 29 times that was being hand held.

In the £700+ range I don\'t think there is much to chose between all the main players. It\'s more down to look, feel and name.

The good thing about the top brands is that they always keep their value. Bit like buying good watches and despite my original post an old pair of Olympus binos will be worth nothing in 5 years time[/quote:a80b0fe386]

Many birders use 10X42 bins, 8X42 are better in woodlands due to wider field of view, shake is a problem with 12X.

Whose consensus are you refering to?


----------



## selstrom

All good bins that I have used have retractable eye cups so you can use them with glasses, spotting scopes are the same.

Some cheaper bins have fixed or fold down eye cups.


----------



## BillCreer

[quote="selstromMany birders use 10X42 bins, 8X42 are better in woodlands due to wider field of view, shake is a problem with 12X.

Whose consensus are you refering to?[/quote]

Hi,

Just noticed your question.

The consensus I was referring to is my opinion based on reading other peoples views over the years.

10 x magnification is great when you are sat in a hide with your elbows on a platform but I find it tiring to hold them steady for any lengthy period unaided. Same goes for 42mm and 50mm lens models as they are heavy.

The most important thing is, however, that most people do not just use them for bird watching and as someone pointed out, that because of shake, 7x is better magnification for use at sea.

It's all down to how you are going to use them and looking for a compromise that best suits you sir.


----------



## barryd

Bugger! I got all excited when I saw the thread title. Thought someone must have set up a whiskey bar in the motorhome!  

Carry on!


----------

